# All Okie's



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Thought it might be good for all Okies to get together and tell a little about your self. I live in Panama and am Semi-Retired. I have my own Bookkeeping Corp. in Panama, and Operate a Ranch 4 Miles West. I have a 8 year old Grandson that does a lot of shooting, and quite proficient at it. The Wife, and I shoot a lot at the Ranch. I do most all my reloading.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Know there's got to be some more Okies on this Forum. If you don't want to tell about yourself, Post and brag a little about the State or location you live in. I live in Eastern Ok. (The garden spot of the nation). Also signs along the highway going south saying: The gateway to the mountains. West of Poteau. Ok. we have the Highest Hill in the World. The old Butterfield Stage Line runs through my Ranch. Just 20 miles to Ft. Smith, Ar. where Judge Parker sentenced all the Outlaws to hang.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I used to live in Oklahoma. Does that count? Went to school after the Army at Spartan School of Aernautics in Tulsa. Moved to Pawhuska then to Enid. Now I live in Missouri.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

I work in Bartlesville, live in KS does that count?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, I lived in Burns Flat (where's that?) for a while, then moved to Hobart, and finally landed in OKC. Now I'm in TX, but have some fond memories of OK, and especially visiting the Grand Lake O' the Cherokees.

WM


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Grew up in the North Eastern corner of Oklahoma near Grove. 
Went to a little three room school called Turkey Ford. It had 9 grades in it. Use to take my rifle to school if I was going home with a Friend for a sleep over. Always carried a sheath knife on my belt, as did every other fellow... Never saw a thing wrong with it. Still don't!
Those were the days when men where men, and women weren't!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yep, I'm an Okie. I live in the northeastern part of the state. Great place to live. Ever been to Lake Tenkiller?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Tenkiller is my favorite lake. Wister and Kerr lakes are too muddy. Like the hills around Tahlequah.


----------



## ruralamerican (Aug 4, 2006)

I live in Poteau now grew up in Wister so I'm not put off by the mud but I see why other people are. lol I also agree that Ruger autos are excellent pistols for the money never owned a P97 though I have owned the 345 and the P90.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

ruralamerican said:


> I live in Poteau now grew up in Wister so I'm not put off by the mud but I see why other people are. lol I also agree that Ruger autos are excellent pistols for the money never owned a P97 though I have owned the 345 and the P90.


 I live at Panama. Stop by and I'll let you shoot a P97 and see how you like it. I work at Wiles Bookkeeping, Inc. across the highway from IGA. I'm also at the Sr. Citizens Center at 11:30 each day. Stop by and I'll buy you lunch.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'm a native Texan, but I grew up 3 miles from the Oklahoma border in Denison, Texas. Lake Texoma used to be my stompin grounds, at least Colbert, Calera, and Durant. (On the Okie side) Now, it seems as if I've been banished to Minnesota. I've been here since 1994 and was stationed here as a Navy Recruiter from 86-90 before that. I like Turner's Falls, Lake Eufala and SE OK.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'm a native Texan, but I grew up 3 miles from the Oklahoma border in Denison, Texas. Lake Texoma used to be my stompin grounds, at least Colbert, Calera, and Durant. (On the Okie side) Now, it seems as if I've been banished to Minnesota. I've been here since 1994 and was stationed here as a Navy Recruiter from 86-90 before that. I like Turner's Falls, Lake Eufala and SE OK.


Eastern Oklahoma is like Eastern Texas. Lots of trees and hills. My In-laws from Lubbock would visit us and say," how do you stand so many trees and hills"? They would say that they felt like the trees was smothering them here. Told them that I didn't like West Texas because if I got the belly ache, I couldn't find a tree to hide behind.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Hey P97 and other fellow Okies, does this look familiar? Had a nice drive today to one of my favorite places.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Good Pictures. Make me wish that I was there to jump into that cool water. Went to the Indian Pow-wow at Talequah last fall and really enjoyed it. Might go again Labor Day.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I live just 3 miles north of the Oklahoma border on U.S. 77. I spend some time in Tulsa, Stillwater, Ponca city & I run to Newkirk on Sunday's when I need a beer. I like to bass fish on Skiatook Lake when I have the time. Nice State!


----------



## captfd (Sep 4, 2006)

*Live in Ok*

I live in Ok, Grew up during my summers staying at Cedar lake just east of Heavner. Love that part of the state, still ride my bikke down there often. I used to ride onto Heavner and get the best milk shakes at a drugg store there. I still go into photoand we eat at Whillies steak house. I am in Holdenville, about 2 hours from where your at.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

captfd said:


> I live in Ok, Grew up during my summers staying at Cedar lake just east of Heavner. Love that part of the state, still ride my bikke down there often. I used to ride onto Heavner and get the best milk shakes at a drugg store there. I still go into photoand we eat at Whillies steak house. I am in Holdenville, about 2 hours from where your at.


I love to eat steak and the seafood gumbo at warehouse willies.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie (Oct 3, 2006)

*Live in Bartlesville*

Destro, looks like you are in the neighborhood? Live in Bartlesville now, retired from Phillips and the schools. Lived all over the country then came back here about 18 years ago. Back in 1966-1974 I was the elementary principal at Caney Kansas:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome, Gutpile Charlie.


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello all! I am stationed down at Tinker AFB in OKC. Next month I move off base and will be buying my first firearm which will be either the Beretta PX4 or 90-two in .40 cal. Already applied and received my CCW from my state of residence (Florida) so I am ready to go. 

Take care,
Jared


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome, MaStA. They have some nice static displays at Tinker, love the BUFF, and was surprised to see they already have a B1B.


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Welcome, MaStA. They have some nice static displays at Tinker, love the BUFF, and was surprised to see they already have a B1B.


Thank you. Yeah they do have quite a bit around the base and a few even on 29th off the base.

Jared


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Just remember to get down to Texomaland and grab some catfish at one of the local eateries. Colbert and the lake area has a BUNCH of them. I sure miss that area.


----------



## f451 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Okies!*

Its a great thing to be blessed as we are. Its a shame that god didn't make everyone happy by making them an Okie!

I live in Madill and have never wanted to leave. We live in one of the prettiest places in the U.S.. I can drive 3 hours and be in mountains or desert. Or I can drive 3 miles to one of the coutries finest recreational lakes. You can hunt, fish and do just about anything hear and when you see someone they will most likely say "howdy" to you, just like those people that make fun of us say. If you break down on the side of the road, someone will stop and help.

We treat each other the way that we want to be treated and people that don't live here make fun of us! Yeah, I lots rather live in New York or Los Angeles than hear.

But on the lighter side, I hope everyone is doing all right ant that those foreigners that read this can take time to come to Oklahoma and see what its like to really live instead of survive day to day. Remember, were blessed to be here at all and doubly blessed to be Okies!

Tony McSwain
f451


----------



## bersa2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*So I'm here now too.*

I'm down here in Norman. P-89, 92F, PT-145, SKS, and a G3. I love them all, they're a blast.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome, bersa2!


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

I grew up and went to public school in Claremore, OK. 
I have lived in Tulsa since 1973.
I'm mostly retired. 
regards
James


----------



## h8ns8n (Jan 10, 2008)

*Lifelong Okie*

Waurika originally. Currentky I live in OKC and am the Pastor of a church, have a smokin hot wife and two awesome kids!


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Kansas45, you can call yourself an Okie anytime. Glad you're here. Well, I'm retired (not rich retired) and I live in western Oklahoma.


----------



## Cornell (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally from S Tex. Lived in CT for a while and been in OKC about 9 years. When you get right down to it, there isn't much difference between Tx & OK as the people are pretty much the same. I'm at home in either place.


----------



## Merlin45 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Not a Native*

Hey, Ya'all!....Moved around a bit......(20+ years in USN(RET)) Found a lady in OK. had ta marry up wif her.....(Daddy had a 12-gauge). Best place I've ever lived. We be from Broken Arrow. Just some good folks....unless ya get 'em riled!...lol....I'll prolly die here.


----------



## h8ns8n (Jan 10, 2008)

Oklahoma!!!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome.


----------



## hunter18372 (Sep 16, 2008)

OKC here for last 3 years.


----------



## phantom12 (Sep 29, 2008)

okie born and raised still here around the kingfisher area. I have a s&w sigma 9mm, bersa thunder .380, and bersa thunder .380cc


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was born in Durant, moved to West Texas at 6 months old, and have been in East Texas for the last 35 years.

But I spent a lot of summers in and around Durant and Calera, with grandparents and other family. Did my first squirrel hunt along Blue River. My father grew up on Twelve Mile Prairie, between Kenefic and Nida, and used to take me squirrel and rabbit hunting there. Great memories of southeastern OK.


----------



## bubbaokie (May 11, 2009)

*new member here*

live in Roger Mills County, western part of state. near Cheyenne. Greatest hunting anywhere. I farm and ranch, and own a hunting lodge. Check us out at http://www.canadianriverhilton.com


----------



## cams_89 (May 11, 2009)

Broken Arrow is where I rest my head. New to the site, enjoying it so far.


----------



## FireWire (Jun 16, 2009)

OKC Metro here.

Cams_89...Broken Arrow is making the news these days.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

hello from senic Grand Lake O The Cherokee(well sorta,I live on the lower side of the pensecola dam called Lake hudson.)I'm new too,


----------



## bravo619 (Oct 20, 2010)

*howdy from Tulsa OK.*

Glad to be here and i'm already seeing people i know. hows it hangin berretaman?


----------



## okie (Mar 23, 2011)

*Howdy for Southeastern Oklahoma*

I'm a newbie from Okie Land. I live on my farm that's half way between Ada and Durant. It's a very small farming town population of 164. I built a gun range 50 yards from the house were the wife and I do a lot of shooting. I reload for all my rifles and I'm thinking about starting up reloading for all my pistols. I've been lurking around here so I look forward learning and sharing info with my fellow Okies and others:smt1099


----------



## Soonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

Fellow Okie here, grew up in Moore, but just got married and have a new job so settling down in Yukon now. Definitely a good state to enjoy some recreational shooting in.


----------



## max4951 (Feb 21, 2012)

I live in Tulsa now (last 8 years), but I'm originally from the Choctaw and McCurtain county area. Drove a cab and horsetraded gun at Durant back in the early 70's, I wish I was back down that way. I'm tired of houses and traffic every where I look. The gun ranges here are OK, but I'd rather spend my time at the shale pit north of the Pine Creek Dam, or on my own land!


----------

